# 3M Ultrafina VS Meg's M205



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm getting to that point where my long favourite 3M ultrafina is nearly empty so thinking about replacing it, but i've wanted to try M205 for ages now (mainly since Mr Face first recommended it) but generally it seems to get great reviews as a finishing polish...

Anyone care to share their experiences of these two products compared to one another? Is either better than the other? 

I'll probably buy Ultrafina anyway as I'm used to it, but tempted to buy a sample size of M205 to see if it's as good as a lot of people seem to say


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this opinion should not be taken as gospel.. as i haven't tested it enough to be 100%

ultrafina i've used a number of times, quite like it, it works well.
megs 205, i think is more versatile, with constant cut abrasives, it can be worked a little bit longer for deeper marks, or shorter for light marks,
pressure gives it more cut or pulling off the pressure it can finish down very well.

menzerna 106FA is also very good (but its somewhere inbetween extrafine and ultrafina i'd say.. maybe 85re is more like ultrafina


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Ultrafina is more oily, and nice on sticky paints. It has less cut than 205 and, interestingly, in our experience doesn't refine down quite so well. 

205 is more abrasive and, as stated, uses non-diminishing abrasives; it's fair to say that it's a pressure sensitive polish. However, it also finishes down really well - it's just a different technique to polishes with diminishing abrasives. 

Whilst it's safe to use, I'd generally not recommend using 205 on soft paints as it can be easier to micromar with it. Ultrafina or Menzerna 85RE will be better suited on soft paints. 

205 is a great finishing polish for harder paints. It does fill a bit though so take care to carefully IPA after using it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think the Menzerna finishing polishes offer the best of both worlds tbf.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

gally said:


> I think the Menzerna finishing polishes offer the best of both worlds tbf.


I think you may be right, I haven't used the Menzerna stuff since switching to Rotary....

I'll always keep FC+ for the real heavy duty work but out of the Menzerna range, which would you choose as an alternative to 3M's Extra fine and Ultrafina?

They do make it confusing with their numbering system... I'm not sure which 2 or 3 to go for out of these:

Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) - 1 litre

Menzerna Power Finish (PO203S) - 1 litre

Menzerna Super Finish (PO106FA) - 1 litre

Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD) - 1 litre


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> I think you may be right, I haven't used the Menzerna stuff since switching to Rotary....
> 
> I'll always keep FC+ for the real heavy duty work but out of the Menzerna range, which would you choose as an alternative to 3M's Extra fine and Ultrafina?
> 
> ...


We do a 3 for 2 deal on the 250ml sizes - in our view, much handier when you're on a detail.

I'd go with 3.02, 203S, 106fa (to refine hard paints) and 85RE - 85RE is the newer version of 85RD and has a little bit more cut but finishes down just as nicely. It'll be the one most comparable with Ultrafina SE.

Maybe one bottle of FG500 would be handy as a Fast Cut alternative. It has slightly more cut than Fast Cut.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> We do a 3 for 2 deal on the 250ml sizes - in our view, much handier when you're on a detail.
> 
> I'd go with 3.02, 203S, 106fa (to refine hard paints) and 85RE - 85RE is the newer version of 85RD and has a little bit more cut but finishes down just as nicely. It'll be the one most comparable with Ultrafina SE.
> 
> Maybe one bottle of FG500 would be handy as a Fast Cut alternative. It has slightly more cut than Fast Cut.


Thanks John, just trying to get it straight in my head really! Sorry for the questions...

Regarding level of cut, and which product would require refining is this in about the right order?

Menz FG100 (Refine with 85RE?)
3M Fast Cut Plus (Refine with Ultrafina)
Menz 85RD 3.02 (Refine with 85RE?)
3M Extra Fine (Refine with Ultrafina)
Menz 203S (No refining needed?)
3M Ultrafina
Menz 85RE

With this in mind how different are the 203S and 85RE products as they sound like they have a similar level of Cut but also finish down nicely?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

nickg123 said:


> Thanks John, just trying to get it straight in my head really! Sorry for the questions...
> 
> Regarding level of cut, and which product would require refining is this in about the right order?
> 
> ...


S100 doesn't finish down all that well - we've stopped stocking it and replaced it with FG500 which has slightly more cut but finishes down better.

In some cases, S100 would be best refined with 203S then 85RE if required.

Fast Cut Plus, I'd refine with Extra Fine Compound in some cases - it depends what you see in front of you.

3.02, generally yes, 85RE will be ideal for it.

Extra Fine: refine with Ultrafina.

203S can finish down perfectly on some paints but again, judge as you go.

This is probably the best rule; see what's in front of you, then judge how much refining is needed but this should give you a base point to work from.

85RE has, on our cut scale a rating of 2/10. 203S has a cut of 6/10.

It might be easiest to view the Menzerna products on our site and compare the Specification tabs; they're all based on our experience.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

I have both and agree with what everyones said about both products. I did suspect 205 of filling but never used it enough to find out. Its great on rotary, use it with a polishing pad, and itll do some decent ish defect removal too.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Why not throw M105 into the mix as well finishes down amazingly well considering the level of cut available and has great work times compared to FC+ :devil:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not sure I agree with the findings on soft paint with #205 personally, I find it finishes down beautifully on softer finishes providing you exercise the correct technique of light pressure and slower speeds for refining... perhaps Menz 85RE is a little more forgiving, but crack #205 in terms of technique and you have a product which is a lot more flexible and for that reason I would tend to favour it personally on all paint types but this is just me personally of course 

Indeed, if you are looking for a finishing polish that is a step forward in terms of flexibility and are prepared to give a little time to actually learning how to use it on all paint types rather than swapping around to products that compensate for limitations in technique you will find #205 to be, in my humble opinion, the best finishing polish on the market. It just has so much to offer in terms of what it can correct when you want it to and how well it finishes down (yes, even on soft paints) when you keep your pressures light and lengthen the refining stages of your set... perhaps I will do some videos of typical #205 working styles to better get across what I mean here, because it really is a superb product 

Filling - again, correct working technique and we see no evidence of the product filling, and the test in this thread demonstrates this along with a video of a typical #205 set (but the video is not the best, we're working on better ones  ):

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222286

However, polishes with oils and waxes for lubrication do have the potential to mask so you do have to be aware of this and this is an issue with Menz, Meguiars, 3M, Scholl etc alike.

In terms of #105, seems a little forgotten about, but is an amazingly flexible compound that rivals the forum's favourite P1 quite easily, and the above thread shows it being used.

If you're looking to try something new, and are willing to spend a little time learning, the #105 and #205 products are very well worth a look :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

nickg123 said:


> I think you may be right, I haven't used the Menzerna stuff since switching to Rotary....
> 
> I'll always keep FC+ for the real heavy duty work but out of the Menzerna range, which would you choose as an alternative to 3M's Extra fine and Ultrafina?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick

If I were you I would : (i) go for RD 3.02 & 106FA & (ii) most importantly, scrounge a larger sample of 205 from your friendly detailing buddy in Marlboro. There aren't many times I stick my neck out and go against the grain but (apologies John) 205 worked with little pressure at slow RPM delivers a fantastic finish. Honestly I wouldnt be without it.

Samples-r-us


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

205 is my goto finishing polish with 3m blue pad,use a polishing pad on softer paints for some good correction and finishing


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> I'm not sure I agree with the findings on soft paint with #205 personally, I find it finishes down beautifully on softer finishes providing you exercise the correct technique of light pressure and slower speeds for refining... perhaps Menz 85RE is a little more forgiving, but crack #205 in terms of technique and you have a product which is a lot more flexible and for that reason I would tend to favour it personally on all paint types but this is just me personally of course
> 
> Indeed, if you are looking for a finishing polish that is a step forward in terms of flexibility and are prepared to give a little time to actually learning how to use it on all paint types rather than swapping around to products that compensate for limitations in technique you will find #205 to be, in my humble opinion, the best finishing polish on the market. It just has so much to offer in terms of what it can correct when you want it to and how well it finishes down (yes, even on soft paints) when you keep your pressures light and lengthen the refining stages of your set... perhaps I will do some videos of typical #205 working styles to better get across what I mean here, because it really is a superb product
> 
> ...





Mr Face said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> If I were you I would : (i) go for RD 3.02 & 106FA & (ii) most importantly, scrounge a larger sample of 205 from your friendly detailing buddy in Marlboro. There aren't many times I stick my neck out and go against the grain but (apologies John) 205 worked with little pressure at slow RPM delivers a fantastic finish. Honestly I wouldnt be without it.
> 
> Samples-r-us


205 does indeed work on soft paints, but, as ever with my advice, and no disrespect to the original poster here, I will always guide with the lowest common denominator in my head.

205 can mar soft paints if not worked properly and, when giving advice over the phone, or via email, to a novice, it's easier and safer for them if I recommend a more fool-proof set of products, especially if the customer has not already purchased products.

On a very soft paint, 85RE will be an easier polish to use than 205 and this is always in my head. For a customer who perhaps details his car once a year it makes sense to guide them this way and make the job easier, safer and more straightforward than bog them down with slightly more advanced techniques. If a customer is more experienced, or looking for that next step, then we can cover more advanced techniques.

Regarding filling, maybe I would have been better to describe it as suffering from quite a lot of drop back, certainly more so than the likes of the Menzerna and Wolf's Chemicals polishes in my experience, reinforcing the vital, and often misunderstood, step of the IPA wipedown.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> If I were you I would : (i) go for RD 3.02 & 106FA & (ii) most importantly, scrounge a larger sample of 205 from your friendly detailing buddy in Marlboro. There aren't many times I stick my neck out and go against the grain but (apologies John) 205 worked with little pressure at slow RPM delivers a fantastic finish. Honestly I wouldnt be without it.
> 
> Samples-r-us


Sounds like a mighty fine offer to me, and something that I would definitely be going for - source a sample, spend a little time learning its ins and outs (it is not rocket science, so don't view it as a product you need to be "advanced" on a machine for!) and it is a superb product to use


----------

